# Halloween



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just curious how your dogs react to kids coming around your house at Halloween? As well as fireworks going off? I know Axel barked and whined when he heard the fireworks going off last year.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We were wondering about this as well. Elroy is just over 7 months now, and having him stay on his bed while someone comes in the door is still a work in progress. I think the first few trick or treaters may be good for training purposes, but it may get old after a while.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We are wondering how this will work with our 10 month old Ruby. Living in Florida, we always sit outside to hand out candy as many neighbors do. This year we didn't buy as much candy and will turn lights off and be done when we are out of candy. 

We will have Ruby with us outside for a little bit (of course leashed) to see how she does and then just crate for for the rest of the time.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

at my puppy class they discouraged us from having the puppies anywhere near the halloweeners. they said that it can be scary for the pups and can cause them some associative issues later.

i followed this advice and crated her for 2 or 3 hours for halloween last year. she was 3 months old then. 

rh.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie can be a handful on Halloween. He knows the front door is not his exit, and yet he does so want to greet the people ringing the doorbell. Willie just loves people, and he seems to know that Halloween is a special night for kids. He wants to (and often does) stick his head out the front door to say hello, tail wagging the whole time.

I do put him in a sit/stay about 12 feet back from the door, but it is very difficult for him to hold it as I'm passing out the candy. I think this year I'm going to put him on his very short (18") leash just to make it a little easier for me! 

p.s. Willie is afraid of firecrackers.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Last year was a disaster as Dozer was only 9 weeks old. This year we're thinking about getting out of dodge in order to save the dog the anxiety of the doorbell and costumes and to save us a ton of money. They basically bus trick or treaters into our neighborhood which means multiple bags from Costco. Because lights out means nothing to people. Am I a Halloween grinch?


----------



## Matt (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm a Christian so I don't celebrate a day like Halloween. I turn off the door bell + lights so Matt doesn't even notice when somebody comes to the door. He doesn't really care about fireworks which is awesome.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout was 8 wks old last year, so had no clue. This year he's gonna have to be put in his crate until trick or treating is done. He's a spaz when people ring the doorbell, I don't want to have to deal with that every two minutes.

He could care less about fireworks.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

No V yet, but my setters always go to the door to greet the trick or treaters. We have the bottom half of the storm door barricaded and Quest likes to put his paws up on the barricade and stick his head over. Most kids absolutely love it.

No religious discussion, but since you felt the need to point it out, please know Matt that I am a Christian as well, and we celebrate the kids having a great time.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

ironman_stittsville said:


> at my puppy class they discouraged us from having the puppies anywhere near the halloweeners. they said that it can be scary for the pups and can cause them some associative issues later.
> 
> i followed this advice and crated her for 2 or 3 hours for halloween last year. she was 3 months old then.
> 
> rh.


Ohhh. So maybe THAT is what happened to us. Light bulb. Rosie was 4.5 months on her first halloween. Around 6 months is when I estimate she started to get fear reactive to children, but it could have been earlier (my memory may be off). Probably has nothing to do with it, but she is a very anxious girl, and I wouldn't be surprised if she put things together in a scary way in that little head of hers.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Fortunately I don't get visitors if the light is off. When the doorbell rings, Kobi goes absolutely nuts. Runs downstairs, hops up on the door, wags tail like mad... once I think he even hit the door so hard he yelped. His excitement drive is impossible to control. Pretty sure if I had trick or treaters they would all run away after ringing the doorbell.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea, we bought tons of candy last year, and not one person came to the door, possibly a good thing as Axel goes nuts when he hears the doorbell ring and would most likely scare the kids away, although his bark is is scarier than he is, he is an absolute wimp when it comes down to it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I believe I understand Axel's thinking: "The best defense is a good offense."


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just picture yourself as the dog. Strangers come to door in unknown and unfamiliar shapes and forms. 

What strange animals are these that I have to protect my humans from.

There can be no win having your Vizslas greet trick or treaters.

Crate in a closed room with calm music playing if you are having the strange little forms coming to the door.

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have never had a fearful dog, nor one that is intimidated by children or friends coming to the door. If he/she was truly that fearful then I would do anything to protect them from the potentially negative experience of meeting friends, neighbors and children.

RBD, we have to agree to disagree on this issue. If the V or any dog is well socialized, they welcome new experiences and want to see what is going on. My dogs have always enjoyed the trick or treaters. That being said, they are not Vs, but I have a hard time believing Vs are that much different than my setters. I'll know first hand soon enough. In fact, many of the traits attributable to Vs could just as easily be tagged to setters.

Slightly different take on the experience. Something new and unknown has come to the door. Oh, what fun! I wonder what it could be. Let's see. Hey it's the neighborhood kids. Can I play?

Ultimately what we all decide to do or to avoid will be left to our own fears, our own expectations and our own relationship with our wonderful companions. There is no one right answer. There is, however, a right answer for each of us and our canine companions. What ever we each decide, be safe and enjoy the evening.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Why hide your Vizsla? We plan on dressing Sammy up and let him meet kids. It's a great way to socialize. We never shy away from any gathering just because we have dog. Sam is excited to meet anyone. If the doorbell rings he doesn't bark instead he runs to the door and waits for me to open the door and allow him to meet the FedEx girl, UPS guy, solicitors, 7th day adventists.... they all get to pitch their line and Sam is a WILLING listener. I am sure he would try and lick a burglar to death.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

So, Phoebe was in her crate for the halloween doorbells last night (about 90 minutes).

She was becoming a little afraid as all the excited kids came up to the door in costumes and making loud noises etc.

We did go for a walk afterwards and she was not so concerned with some of the stragglers on the street in costume, just seemed to be disturbed by them all approaching her house and making lots of noise.

Rh.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley LOVED Halloween last night. He wasn't afraid, never barked, nothing. He sat at the door watching people. When kids came up, which they did by the dozens, we sat him back from the door, but most of the kids wanted to come in and pet him. The only time he acted up at all was when a "pirate" came up and he wanted his sword.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie was really good last night with the trick-or-treaters! I put him in the usual sit/stay each time the doorbell rang. At first, I could tell it was killing him not to come and stick his head out the door. But after about the third group of kids, he just went and hopped into his chair, curled up, and stayed there for the next hour. He seemed to enjoy watching from a distance. He is so grown up now, and maybe he remembers previous Halloweens. Or maybe he was thinking "Mom's not gonna let me out the front door, anyway. She never does." HA-Ha-ha!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah wanted to greet the first groups of trick-or-treaters, but after a while, she decided that visiting with the guests in the kitchen was more fun. She occasionally came to the door with me over the next few hours, but it was hit-or-miss when she was interested.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I pieced together my halloween costume the evening before halloween so that I could wear it into work (kids department of a toy/book store). I pulled a wig and a bunch of old clothes out of an old smelly ceder chest, put them on and went upstairs to show my husband. My poor six month old V was terrified. She had no idea it was me! (First time she's peed on the floor in months)


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Denparkin - funny you mentioned that, I dressed up as a pirate to work and as I was finishing up getting ready, Tanner started barking at me like he had no idea who I was! I would then say something to calm him and he looked at me like ??? as if to say "I'm so confused! Is that really you mom?" Lol


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Halloween ending up being great for us. We sat outside with Ruby in costume the whole time kids were trick r treating. We used it as a training session since she gets really excited around kids. We had a spot for her to sit and told her to stay. She was perfect. Also, lot of dogs were in our neighborhood dressed up and she listened very well. By the last hour - she actually feel asleep in a chair. 

We are so proud of our little girl who is growing up fast.


----------

